
Causation Bias (a response to comment about causation w/o correlation) - IncidentalEcon
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/reader-response-causation-bias/
======
michael_dorfman
So the debate is whether Causation causes Correlation, or if they are merely
correlated?

Welcome to meta-land.

